# Toss Aurora Flying Sub interior?



## Bec De Corbin (Jan 19, 2012)

I really don't want to go through the trouble of building the interior of a sub I don't want opened and intend to make the windows opaque. 

Reviews here and there suggest that the framework of the crew compartment and engine once completed make the outer hull prone to misalignment. Does anyone know if you can skip the interior and build a sturdy hull?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No, I really don't think the interior has any structural support for the exterior.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The interior doesnt even touch the roof so it can't keep it from aligning. The original kit parts for the roof and wing panels just do not fit well.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm doing a refurbush as we speak..the framework when assembled slightly out of whack..can and does interfere with the fit of the upper part. But the upper part still fits like crap...
djink? do you ever speak in anything but absolutes?...Must be nice to have no doubts...jeepers.


















Steve


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Bec De Corbin said:


> I really don't want to go through the trouble of building the interior of a sub I don't want opened and intend to make the windows opaque.
> 
> Reviews here and there suggest that the framework of the crew compartment and engine once completed make the outer hull prone to misalignment. Does anyone know if you can skip the interior and build a sturdy hull?


The interior is not a structural component so you can build the model without an interior. The fit problems usually lay in the way the kit was engineered, in the ones I have built through the years I have never had the roof section fit properly without gluing it down.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Then again, in todays' miniature high tech age, could you just use magnets to keep that wonky top down in place? Just a thought.

Sincerely,
Scorp. :wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm dealing with that now..the answer is..NOPE..But I have one right here as we speak..so I can say that absolutley...lol..it's glue or nothing..I tried to heat up the center section in hot water and bend it to fit....NOPE.
The largest and most unforgivable gap is right at the bow..









Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

It is a problem. The challenge drove me to drink and wild women. I haven't gone back...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Like I said the upper hull is the main problem here. I have probably built 10 of these things in the last 40 years. The interior is not the issue here. I never said I didn't have problems with the kit but the probem isn't the interior. Your own model attests to that. I have never seen one of these things that fit properly without some effort. There are some fixes but you are past that point now.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Believe it or not, the ONLY Aurora Flying Sub that I ever had that had the top piece fit snugly and perfectly aligned was the very first one that I got back in 1967, and I took a lot of imaginary trips with that one in my back yard. 
All of the ones that I've built ever since have had that annoying warping issue with the bow portion.
Several years ago, I built a Polar Lights Spindrift with the customized interior parts to accurize the control room, extra passenger seats, cut-out rear passenger wall, etc., but discovered that it wouldn't fit correctly into the outer hull, so I just display that interior build-up seperatly from the Spindrift itself, which is cemented shut, empty and sits on its' display stand.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The gap only looks bad from below..just shot the blue..need to touch up and done!









Steve


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Steve244 said:


> It is a problem. The challenge drove me to drink and wild women.* I haven't gone back*...


To drink and wild women? Or the model? 

HAL9001-


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

um... the sub languishes on my workbench....


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I need to learn a 2nd languish...

Steve


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

What's funny is when the actors used the rear hatch to leave in a land setting, the hatch was a direct access to the outside. No engine room was ever shown. No engine room was ever shown in the Seaview either.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

There was an episode. recently on MEtv where Chief Shark and Nelson had to jump out of FS1 before it crashed. When the Chief opened the back door all you saw blue sky and clouds, go figure.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Has anyone tried building the Aurora/Monogram FS with the center top section glued in place, but with the circular area around the intakes cut out and removable to view the interior -- like the big Moebius Flying Sub?


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Antimatter said:


> What's funny is when the actors used the rear hatch to leave in a land setting, the hatch was a direct access to the outside. No engine room was ever shown. No engine room was ever shown in the Seaview either.


There were a few episodes where they exited from the rear after they had landed the FS. There was an article once that mentioned that the FS was an oddity in tv sets. The set was actually smaller then it should have been to fit in the vehicle, this is why Aurora added the back compartment, to make it fit into the fuselage. This was after enlarging the set design. The FS set was pretty small, this is more evident when the camera is looking from the back of the set.

David.


----------



## Josellas (May 20, 2004)

scotpens said:


> Has anyone tried building the Aurora/Monogram FS with the center top section glued in place, but with the circular area around the intakes cut out and removable to view the interior -- like the big Moebius Flying Sub?


I did something like that on a Aurora/Monogram FS. However I sealed the entire model and you can only see the interior from the widened viewports. Here is a link for the build on my Flickr account. there is quite a bit of augmentation on this kit. I have a large nose of a fiber glass Seaview that I was planning on placing it in. What do you think? 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157663715328638


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Very well done!


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Josellas said:


> I did something like that on a Aurora/Monogram FS. However I sealed the entire model and you can only see the interior from the widened viewports. Here is a link for the build on my Flickr account. there is quite a bit of augmentation on this kit. I have a large nose of a fiber glass Seaview that I was planning on placing it in. What do you think?
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157663715328638


Josellas,

WOW! That's really impressive. Given the level of detail, I thought for second that I was looking at Moebius's version.


----------

